# Tester para cables de red UTP



## MultiLAN (May 14, 2006)

*MATERIALES NECESARIOS:*

1 Soldador de punta fina y un poco de estaño 
1 Taladrador y un par de brocas 
1 Trozo (80 cms) de cable fino 
1 Caja de PVC pequeña (p.e. 85x55x30 mm. Largo-ancho-alto) 
1 Interruptor pequeño (p.e. 250v/3Amp.) 
4 Leds de 3 mm 
4 Resistencias de 390 Ohms
2 Conectores RJ45 “hembras” (A ser posible tipo “socket”) 
1 Bateria de 9 voltios o fuente de CC de esa tension.


*CONSTRUCCIÓN*

1º. Hacer un taladro en la caja para colocar el Interruptor (Figura a)

2º. Hacer 4 agujeros para colocar los 4 Leds (Figura a)

3º. Hacer el “hueco” necesario para colocar la hembra RJ45 que hayas encontrado (Figura a)








4º. Soldar una Resistencia a cada Led en la pin “+” (generalmente, la más larga o la que no coincide con la “mueca” del Led. (Figura b) 








5º. Soldar un trozo de cable (de igual largo que la caja) a cada extremo libre que le queda a cada Resistencia.

6º. Soldar un trozo de cable a cada pin del Interruptor.
7º. En el socket RJ45, soldar los pines 1, 3, 5 y 7 entre ellos, de modo que eléctricamente queden unidos (Nota: no aplicar mucho calor con el soldador en el socket ya que es muy sensible y se puede deteriorar).

8º. En el socket RJ45, soldar un trozo de cable (de igual largo que la caja) a cada pin libre, es decir, pin 2, 4, 6 y 8.

9º. Insertar los Leds en sus agujeros y si es necesario, doblar con cuidado el pin de cada Resistencia para que no estorben o choquen con el fondo de la caja cuando vayamos a cerrarla (Figura c)






10º. Soldar todos los pines negativos de los Leds (los más cortos) con trozos de cables para que queden unidos. 

11º. Colocar el Interruptor y el socket RJ45 en sus correspondientes agujeros.

12º. Fijar la bateria dentro de la caja con cinta aislante, una gota de pegamento o silicona

13º. Soldar un cable cualquiera del Interruptor con el polo “+” (positivo) de la pila y el segundo cable con el pin 1 del socket RJ45.

14º. Soldar el cable del pin 2 con el cable de la Resistencia que quede más a la izqda. Soldar el cable del pin 4 con el cable de la Resistencia siguiente. Soldar el cable del pin 6 con el cable de la Resistencia siguiente. Por último, soldar el cable del pin 8 con el cable de la Resistencia que queda a la dcha. (Estas soldaduras se podrían haber hecho de una vez y no de dos, pero así podemos trabajar con más comodidad. Asimismo, aislaremos con un poco de cinta aisladora o funda “termoretráctil” estas conexiones.) 

15º. Soldar un trozo de cable entre el polo “-” (negativo) de la pila y cualquier pin negativo de un Led (Recuerda que en el paso nº 10, soldamos todos los pines negativos de los Leds)

16º. Asegurarse de que todo está bien soldado y no hay conexiones desnudas que puedan hacer “masa” con otro elemento y cerrar la caja.

En la Figura nº 1 se representa un circuito o esquema gráfico de los pasos 1º al 16º:

Dependiendo del tipo de “hembra” RJ45 que tengamos, será más o menos fácil trabajar con ella a la hora de soldar los “puentes” o uniones eléctricas, en cualquier caso, las uniones son las que aparecen en la Figura nº 2:

COMPROBACIÓN DE UN CABLE DE RED

Si todo ha ido bien, el tester debe funcionar correctamente y para verificarlo necesitamos un cable de Red del tipo “568-B” o cable “paralelo” que sepamos que funciona y al cual conectaremos el tester y el terminal. Accionaremos el Interruptor y si no hay corte o avería en ningún “Par”, deben encender los 4 Leds correspondientes a los 4 “Pares” de cables.
Para hacer la prueba definitiva, tendríamos que conseguir un cable averiado o averiarlo nosotros y comprobar que los Leds de los “Pares” averiados no encienden. 

Estas dos pruebas nos darían la certeza de que nuestro tester es fiable al 100% (Eso sí, siempre que la bateria esté bien).

NOTA 1: Si se lo desea, se pueden utilizar dos cajas RJ45-H en vez de construirla uno mismo ya que abria muchos pasos adelantados.

NOTA 2: Si el cable es cruzado (crossover) se tendrian que enceder los 2 leds del medio y los del costado quedar apagados, es decir los leds 2 y 3 encendidos y el resto apagados.


----------



## MaMu (May 14, 2006)

Simple, sencillo y util. Tambien esta la opcion de usar un 4011 o un 4017, para agregarle un touch futurista y hacerlo automatico por ciclos.

saludos.


----------



## Rafael A. Lezama Morales (Nov 21, 2007)

Excelente circuito MultiLAN...
Vamos haciéndolo.
Muchas gracias por el aporte.


----------



## ciri (Nov 22, 2007)

jaja. muy bueno.. vivo, probando cables, para ver si andan entre dos pcs..


----------



## JaviZaragoza (Dic 9, 2007)

Hola. Llevo tiempo queriendo hacer algo así, pero por falta de tiempo no he podido. La verdad es que te ha quedado bastante sencillo de montar. Sólo un apunte personal:

Los pares en un rj45 no están ordenados del pin 1 al pin 8, sino que el par 1 para la norma B se encuentra en el centro (pines 4-5)... 

Creo que sería más correcto cablearlo utilizando estos pares, aunque funcionaría igual.

Saludos!


----------



## caeg (Abr 15, 2008)

pregunta tonta:
El cable debe estar conectado a algun lado?
disculpen mi ignorancia 
Saludos


----------



## Dano (Abr 16, 2008)

En una punta del cable conectas la caja con los leds, que indica si los conductores estan bien, en la otra punta del cable se debe colocar el "terminador"


----------



## caeg (Abr 16, 2008)

Gracias dano solo me queda armarlo y probarlo


----------



## robertingenieria27 (May 26, 2009)

saludos, el terminador es independiente del circuito, ? osea va aparte del circuito o va con alguna resistencias tambien, es mi duda


----------



## Gubirson (Jun 16, 2009)

epale saludos a todos buen post y sencillo y util, respecto a tu duda robert el terminal simplemente bendria siendo el que puentea o intercomunica los pares actuando como 4 interruptores directos para enceder los correspondientes leds... y no es necesario resistores de ese lado.
cada led lleva 1 resistensia como proteccion.


----------



## sandoval gerson (Jun 24, 2009)

puedo sugerir , que utilizando diodos led en serie.uno en cada caja de los extremos claro y su resitencia limitadora esto por cada par en prueba,tomando escuenta el circuito original propuesto en el inicio del foro. de esta forma al pasar el swiche no tenemos que ir hasta el otro extremo del cable


----------



## galvanoteca2001 (Ago 1, 2010)

Bueno primera vez que aporto este es el circuito que copié de un tester profesional muy bueno, marca AT&T de donde trabajo, ya me hice como 5 y son muy confiables y practicos, son 2 partes 1 master y 1 remoto, el remoto puede ser 2 tiras de 4 leds rojo y 4 leds verdes o simplemente una sola tira de led bicolor de 2 patas.-


Estos son los diagramas, aunque a la hora de armar creo que me confundí un poco en la disposición de los colores pero luego probando terminó andando bien la secuencia, el capacitor de 6800 PF es el que dá la velocidad de la secuencia, si resulta muy rapido o lento variando el valor pueden aumentar o bajar la velocidad.

componentes para el master:

CD4060
CD4051
resistencias de 1k5, 1MG,1K
diodos 1n4148 (todos)
leds rojos y verdes, (o para el remoto bicolores de 2 patas)
chicote conector para bateria 9v
capacitor 6800 PF (si va muy rapido bajar el valor a 680 PF)
un par de cajitas, 2 jacks RJ45

y un poco de ganas, porque a veces nos da fiaca....

Adjunto tambien el conexionado de las fichas rj45

Referencia:

Normalmente se utiliza de la siguiente manera, el master es solamente el inyector de señal si bien tambien tiene leds estos nos indican que el equipo está en funcionamiento y que la secuencia inyectada es correcta.
el remoto es el que se utiliza para testear en él vamos a ver reflejado el estado de nuestro cableado.

1) leds verdes secuenciando de izquierda a derecha = OK
2) leds Rojos pero en secuencia = Par con cables cruzados
3) leds rojos encendidos fijos = Par en corto
4) leds apagados = Par abierto sin conexión
5) leds fuera de secuencia = Pares cruzados entre sí

Nota: si queremos testear un Crossover o sea un cable cruzado para conectar 2 PCs sin usar un Switch o Router nos van a marcar 2 Pares cruzados entre sí, estos son los pares Verde y Naranja, mi solución fue poner 2 Jacks por caja o sea 2 Jacks en el Master y 2 en el Remoto cada uno conectado con normas distintas, 568A uno y 568B el otro, de esa manera cuando nos encontremos que debemos testear un Crossover bastará simplemente con conectar un extremo del cable en el Jack A y el otro extremo en el Jack B de esa manera la secuencia del remoto será normal de izquierda a derecha, y nosotros quedaremos como profesionales sin ninguna duda de que el cable está bien conexionado.-

cualquier duda solo pregunten, obviamente no voy a dar clases de electronica pero intentaré guiarlos mientras pueda.-


----------

